# My Alphasonik PMA-2150ix OLD SCHOOL 2x150 @ 4ohm Amp



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Alphasonik PMA-2150ix Amp 2x150watts @ 4ohm OLD SCHOOL - eBay (item 320625074852 end time Dec-06-10 08:49:36 PST)


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

2nd Amp has been listed as well:

Alphasonik PMA-2150ix Amp 2x150watts @ 4ohm OLD SCHOOL - eBay (item 320625915486 end time Dec-06-10 06:12:09 PST)


----------

